# Bye-bye Baby Lily :(



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

I posted on here not to long ago about my baby girl biting me, she was never well and always had this "low-grade" illness.
2 weeks ago i noticed she had a load of dandruff and i checked her skin and it was covered in little red dots and she had started loosing weight, so i booked a vet appointment for her on the 12th of April, I had work so my Mum and sister took her down and the vet tried to pick her up by the scruff? to look at her skin.. and after that her breathing went awol, considering it was never great for her.

She was kept on oxygen for an hour and she improved greatly also with a steroid (though never treated for the little dots(which turned out to be lice)) , I picked her up and some baytril and tylan, with my dad after work and took her home, within ten minutes of being home she started gasping, so i rushed her back and this other vet said she had lice which was the reason why she was probably more stressed then normal and kept her and pepper in over night and made sure she was okay, and she was.

So i took her home the next day and she was still super lethargic and this carried on through out the week, didn't eat or drink much either, but she was having bits and having baytril and tylan in a spoonful of yogurt every evening, on saturday night when i went to put her back into her cage, she would not get off me and didn't want to leave, but i had to go to bed cause i had work and it broke my heart. 
I got up in the morning she was still lethargic but took a little treat and off i went to work, to receive a call from my mum at 11, that she was gasping again and asked if she could take her to the vets, this time a different vet saw her and wasn't hopeful or positive like the others, i spoke to him over the phone later on in the afternoon and 4 hours of oxygen and a longer lasting steriod and she had shown no improvement. 

I left work early in bits, to go see her and say goodbye because she couldn't breath anymore properly, and i had cuddles with her for 10 minutes and she just snuggled into my neck and was just opening her mouth and gasping for air so i had to let her go with the vet i told her i loved her and gave her kisses on the head and said my goodbyes whilst my mum and sister sat next to me in tears too.
And then he took her and she was gone. 

R.I.P. baby Lily -1/5/2013 - 20/4/2014 - didn't make it to a year..

so my instant worry whilst trying to mourn my baby was my dad, he's not going to let me get a friend for Pepper, I asked and he said no, i did everything i could up to byig fresh organic veg for their dinners and making fleece liners for the last month so there was no dust in the cage from the bedding (which is where the vets think they got the lice from) i used megazorb. i tried everything and ended up with a 300 pound vet bill for lily and none of it worked. and my dad still wont let me get Pepper a friend so now i have to try and rehome her too, so loosing both my babies through no fault of my own (it's not fair to keep Pepper on her own as shes not even 1 yet.) but on the upside, i'm rat sitting for a girl whilst she's away whos brilliant with her rats and her mum and her have offered to take Pepper with their beautiful 2 rats if i can't convince my dad, and said i can go see her anytime and i'll always be their first choice to ratsit, whilst they are on holidays in future.

So i'm not really having much luck


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad to hear of all this bad news


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

I already miss lily and now having to desperately win my dad over, I'm 20 years old, work full time and pay 400 pounds rent each month.
Their cage is in my room and I've paid for everything, i tried absolutely everything with Lily I couldn't of done anything else, she wasn't destined to get better and now I have to loose my other baby girl too?! My mum thinks I should be aloud but my dad doesn't include her in decisions and he's very old fashioned. Life is challenging me right now!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

Allowed* and this really hurts me because I'm being forced to do something I don't want to, I'm definatley not going to be unfair to Pepper but a pet is for life, I can't win ((


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

If you are already paying rent, can you not get an apartment on your own?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have a rental agreement? Normally I say "their house their rules" for folks even over 18 with pets, but if you pay rent you're a tenet. Have you told your dad that if he doesn't you'll have to loose both your rats? Maybe bring it up when your mom could be there to help argue.

I'm sorry about your loss and the rough sorts your dads handing you


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

It's more like I'm paying my way, but it goes towards the rent at home. and I got permission from my dad to have the rats in the first place. 

The cheapest thing I can find over here is 650 pounds a month for a tiny room with an en suite if I'm lucky and hardly any allow pets. 

I'm so heartbroken, I told him I can't keep pepper unless I can get her a new friend and he still point blank refused and just told me I'll have to do that (re-home her) As soon as lily got bad it's all I started worrying about because I didn't expect to loose her so early in her little life

It's so unfair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, I'm in the same boat, I would love another rat but I have to ask too


----------

